# DW Yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Maserati Levante by Novitec


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

nothing special - that's a no from me.


----------



## SheffSean (May 1, 2010)

Sorry but it looks a bit like a cross between an audi or a bmw so its a no from me too.

Sean.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

BMW 1 series copy???


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That is one stunning Levante!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Nope. Not even a little bit.

It's a shame all these high-end manufacturers are moving away from their niches. I suppose they have to do it to survive. Instead of trying to persuade us we should drive sporty, sleek machines, they're all jumping on the 'bigger is better' bandwagon.


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

I love Italian cars and bikes so I'm biased. Yes from me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a no from me too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like that. It's a yes from me!!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oobl (May 17, 2017)

No from me. It looks like a BMW 1 series with a body kit


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it looks ok though I'd be looking for something more special from Maserati so it's a no from me.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes from me.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

A big YES from me....love all maserati!


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice. Yes from me.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

No, too many little bits and pieces it screams look at me


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Not sure yet.
Maybe needs a different paint to show it off coz that blue finish deffo doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

A&J said:


> BMW 1 series copy???


A copy, but its an SUV!!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah do like that! Very nice!!


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Big thumbs up from me. Thing looks a beast!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No. It's just Maserati trying to be everything to everyone like some other high performance marques. I wish they would stick to what they are best at.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I quite like it but I would like to see this in black instead of the blue.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

That black slab on the bonnet does it no favours.

This isn't a regular Maserati SUV, its some aftermarket decorated one isnt it?


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks the buisness


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

No from me! Nothing different or refreshing to see


----------

